# is my swordtail pregant? please help!



## andrewf (Jun 26, 2009)

hey guys, can anyone help me to let me know if my swordtail is pregant? if she is how long untill she will give birth? and also how long untill i should put her in a breeding net?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Impossible for me to tell from that pic. But if you have a female livebearer that has been exposed to a male within the last few months, she is probably pregnant.


----------

